# Dewalt TStak Storage System



## MLCcarpenter

I just bought myself 6 of the new Dewalt TStak boxes. One arrived today. I got one of each style and doubled up on the double drawer unit and the box with the additional storage compartment on top. The rest of the five boxes are supposed to arrive tomorrow so I will take pictures if anyone has been looking at them


----------



## schaefercs

I saw am article a few months back and was interested in them. The festool systainers and sortainers are out of my price range and with these at a much lower price point, these may be just the way to go.


----------



## MLCcarpenter

I ordered mine from acme tool. They are on sale right now. Got all 6 for around $215. From the one I received today I would not be worried about build quality.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i was at the dewalt repair shop today.. they had the full dewalt tough box setup in the cart.. fully loaded they want $400.. about 30% more than what they are at hd when in stock.. the cart alone was $200


----------



## overanalyze

We just ordered two xl tough system boxes and one small. They lock together like the tstak but are not compatible. The tstak look nice but seem more like small tool, parts, and fastener organizers. We bought ours from factory authorized retailer online and paid $50 each with free shipping. The cart doesn't appeal to me...yet.


----------



## redwood

overanalyze said:


> We just ordered two xl tough system boxes and one small. They lock together like the tstak but are not compatible. The tstak look nice but seem more like small tool, parts, and fastener organizers. We bought ours from factory authorized retailer online and paid $50 each with free shipping. The cart doesn't appeal to me...yet.


One of my suppliers, ProBuild, is running a special on them. Best prices I've seen for them.

Small 39.99
large 44.99
x larger 49.99

All 3 with the rack/cart $ 269

I bought the setup and the cart is nice, but too expensive on it's own.


----------



## overanalyze

redwood said:


> One of my suppliers, ProBuild, is running a special on them. Best prices I've seen for them.
> 
> Small 39.99
> large 44.99
> x larger 49.99
> 
> All 3 with the rack/cart $ 269
> 
> I bought the setup and the cart is nice, but too expensive on it's own.


Nice! That is good pricing! I am going to setup my xl as my main tool box. I hate bucket organizer's because they fall over and get soaked if it rains, and a tool bag organizer won't fit my tool belt. I will post pics once I have it setup. What are you using your setup for?


----------



## redwood

overanalyze said:


> Nice! That is good pricing! I am going to setup my xl as my main tool box. I hate bucket organizer's because they fall over and get soaked if it rains, and a tool bag organizer won't fit my tool belt. I will post pics once I have it setup. What are you using your setup for?


I have way too many tools, so I'm hoping to store all the loose ones in the boxes. I actually have 6 boxes now.

More and more of my work is up in the mountains where I live. I have a nice tool trailer, but it's not too practical taking it to some of my jobs. That means more tools in the bed of my truck. I was looking for something waterproof. Well, we had 11" of rain in the last week and no water.

I just need some dry weather to organize things.


----------



## MLCcarpenter

Here are some pictures of the TStak I. This box is used as the top of the stack because of the large handle and cannot be stacked on top of.


----------



## MLCcarpenter

This is the TStak II. It is the most basic box available. I think I will use it for my Porter Cable 3/4 horse router and bits. I ordered a sheet of the Fastcap Kaizen Foam to use in these boxes. Basically an impulse buy so I'm just figuring out what I want to use them for as I go.


----------



## Rich D.

Not to rain on your parade but they kind of look dinky compared to the tough boxes. Atleast that one with the handle.


----------



## MLCcarpenter

TStak III. Will probably be used for fasteners for cabinet installs.


----------



## Rich D.

That second group of pics make them look alittle better. Im interested.


----------



## MLCcarpenter

Just a picture of the units I have stacked. I also have two of the TStak IV on the way. Can upload pictures of those when I get them.


----------



## Rich D.

overanalyze said:


> Nice! That is good pricing! I am going to setup my xl as my main tool box. I hate bucket organizer's because they fall over and get soaked if it rains, and a tool bag organizer won't fit my tool belt. I will post pics once I have it setup. What are you using your setup for?


I use a large for my main hand tool box.

I also use a small for a drill/driver set. And another small for odds and ends.

And a xl for my secondary less used hands tools.


----------



## MLCcarpenter

They definitely are smaller than the tough box system. I will be storing them in my gang box at work so I did not want something as big as the tough box. The TStak I is large enough to hold my dewalt drill and impact and the storage on top is perfect for bits and whatnot. The one with the handle on top is actually about the same size inside as the TStak II believe it or not.


----------



## Rich D.

redwood said:


> I have way too many tools, so I'm hoping to store all the loose ones in the boxes. I actually have 6 boxes now.
> 
> More and more of my work is up in the mountains where I live. I have a nice tool trailer, but it's not too practical taking it to some of my jobs. That means more tools in the bed of my truck. I was looking for something waterproof. Well, we had 11" of rain in the last week and no water.
> 
> I just need some dry weather to organize things.



I bought the tough boxes for that exact reason, so i could throw them in the bed of the truck and not worry about rain.

I left them in my truck during a snow storm while i was on a job. When i opened them up not a drop of anything.


----------



## Rich D.

MLCcarpenter said:


> They definitely are smaller than the tough box system. I will be storing them in my gang box at work so I did not want something as big as the tough box. The TStak I is large enough to hold my dewalt drill and impact and the storage on top is perfect for bits and whatnot.


I would love to see pics of the boxes outfitted with tools :thumbsup:


----------



## MLCcarpenter

I'm waiting on the Kaizen Foam to get here before I put any tools in them. I think it's supposed to get here on Thursday so as soon as I get them outfitted I'll post more pictures. As well as the pictures of the two drawer unit when those arrive. Just to give you a better idea on the size of the boxes, the table they are on is 2' by 4'.


----------



## overanalyze

Rich D. said:


> I use a large for my main hand tool box.
> 
> I also use a small for a drill/driver set. And another small for odds and ends.
> 
> And a xl for my secondary less used hands tools.


I was going to do a large, but went with the xl in hopes my fat lip oxys will fit as well.


----------



## MLCcarpenter

They are recessed into a concrete coffee table I made with urethane poured over the top of them.


----------



## redwood

So how do you guys store framing guns? Mine won't fit into a XL box.


----------



## overanalyze

redwood said:


> So how do you guys store framing guns? Mine won't fit into a XL box.


Mine are stored on the shelf at my shop in their bags. When I need them, thy are stored in our trailer or van. I don't carry everything with me all the time, I would need a semi!


----------



## Rich D.

On a shelf.. they dont fit in anything.


Im interested in storing my pin nailer, 18,16,15 ga nailers and 1/4 crown stapler. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Lettusbee

I keeps my 16ga, 18ga, 1/4" crown stapler and micro pinner (Not pictured) in the large Tough System box. 

Go to the XL, and I'm sure you'd have room for the 15ga as well

Commonly used nails in the top tray.


----------



## Rich D.

Lettusbee said:


> I keeps my 16ga, 18ga, 1/4" crown stapler and micro pinner (Not pictured) in the large Tough System box.
> 
> Go to the XL, and I'm sure you'd have room for the 15ga as well
> 
> Commonly used nails in the top tray.


I like that. Can they stand up? Thats what id like.

Id probly build a custom tray for the nails.


----------



## Lettusbee

The paslode won't standup with the tray in. It probably would if I went to the XL box. Maybe I'll try it.

Now you got me thinking about custom nail storage too!


----------



## Rich D.

I was thinking something out of 1/2 ply that will sit in there like the tray with compartments for everything so its not sliding around.


----------



## overanalyze

Ok so here's what I have for now. I bought a small tool bag for $10 for my small tools I didn't want just laying in the bottom. I am disappointed in the box because my oxys won't fit with all my tools...oh well. I am not in love with this setup yet...


----------



## Fargo03

*Large for nail guns*



Rich D. said:


> I like that. Can they stand up? Thats what id like.
> 
> Id probly build a custom tray for the nails.


Here is what I did for my finish guns. It fits a 16 Ga. finish nailer, a 18 Ga. Brad nailer, and 2 18 Ga. crown staplers. All upright and fitting snugly so there is no movement during transport. My Hitachi 15 Ga. won't fit in there unless it is laying down, but the XL had too much wasted space in this kind of configuration.

I built a little compartment for various extra fittings and above that there is bulk nail storage. I have debated making a shallow tray for the top for extra nails, staples etc., but haven't had the need yet.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

redwood said:


> So how do you guys store framing guns? Mine won't fit into a XL box.


Hey Red, my lumber yard just sent me small, med, and large tough boxes to try out. I was hoping to consolidate my rooftop packages.

to fit the framers in the large we would have to switch to coil nailers but really don't feel the need to spend the money on anther fit out and still not be able to fit the tico gun and beside the 3" coil galv are not easy to find. 
I'm thinking of this: 
Bostitch has the 33degree that takes tico - 3.25" nails with bump fire. I'm thinking of getting 4 of those and sell off the tico's hitchi and other bostitch framers. This will slim up my travels to the roof tops by 1less gun and case. I currently have 2-bostich 21 degree that take tico but they took them off the market for a while when they came out with there 33degree's. They're slowly popping up here and there but there more then dbl the 33degree tico's. 


dewalt packages

framing I: hoping to get this work but no go. 
2-21degree guns.
1-tico
1-palm

if I switch to coil guns then I still need the tico gun and palm nailer. Tico doesn't fit but do believe the coils and palm would. I guess I would have to carry the extra case. 

framing II: works perfect. 
2-skill saws
1-sawzaw
blades
1 - short 4way plug.
2- 25 cords

cordless I: works perfect.
large: 
2-impact
1-h/speed combo hammer drill
3-batts
1- fast charger
1-cordlesssirc

misc: 
small
1-mini rtr
1 - 5" orbital sander 
1 - jig saw
+ the accessories in the flip lid storage. 

I wish I could fit the skills saws and framers in 5/gal buckets with lids. 
all fasteners are in 1gal sqr buckets that custom fitted shelve in the sprinters.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Fargo03 said:


> Here is what I did for my finish guns. It fits a 16 Ga. finish nailer, a 18 Ga. Brad nailer, and 2 18 Ga. crown staplers. All upright and fitting snugly so there is no movement during transport. My Hitachi 15 Ga. won't fit in there unless it is laying down, but the XL had too much wasted space in this kind of configuration.
> 
> I built a little compartment for various extra fittings and above that there is bulk nail storage. I have debated making a shallow tray for the top for extra nails, staples etc., but haven't had the need yet.


I have a the trim guns in festo box because it's really only used on interior work. It get's stacked on the vac with the rest of the package. nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fargo03

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Hey Red, my lumber yard just sent me small, med and large tough boxes to try out. I was hoping to consolidate my rooftop packages.
> 
> framing II: works perfect.
> 2-skill saws
> 1-sawzaw
> blades
> 1 - short 4way plug.
> 2- 25 cords


You can fit two Skil Saws in an XL? Worm drive or sidewinder?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Fargo03 said:


> You can fit two Skil Saws in an XL? Worm drive or sidewinder?


2-skill mag 77 wormdrive. 1-hd tiger porter cable sawzaw. yes. i tried to upload the pict it wouldn't work.


----------



## redwood

I also put 2 worm drives in a XL, plus some other related stuff.


----------



## Fargo03

CITY DECKS INC said:


> 2-skill mag 77 wormdrive. 1-hd tiger porter cable sawzaw. yes. i tried to upload the pict it wouldn't work.





redwood said:


> I also put 2 worm drives in a XL, plus some other related stuff.


Thanks guys, on my first look, my Mag77 fit, but the cord was bound pretty tight, after a second, third, and fourth look I figured it out. And that is what a degree in architecture will do for you:thumbsup:

Now on with some other issues I have found...

After seeing what Mr. Yellow (at DeWalt Owner's Group) did with a small case for an angle grinder, I thought I would take his idea and tweak it a bit for my use. While working on it I discovered that the lid wouldn't close with the accessory tray installed. "Well, I'll just take it off the small box lid and install it on a large or XL lid." But my nefarious plan was foiled as the small cases have screw points molded into the structural foam for attaching the accessory tray. The large and XL lids do not :blink:



















Next. Now I might be being a bit anal retentive here so.... The accessory tray is a neat idea. But the left hand side one is one huge bin, the left hand side has several narrower slots. You would think that you would be able to take the little rubber inserts from their screwdriver bit hard case and insert them in the accessory lid — and thus not have to carry around several hard cases... Again, my hopes and dreams were shattered as not only to they not fit, there is nowhere to attach them...

The final insult is that the small case comes with 8 bins (2 large and 6 small) they fit really well in the small case. But if you are putting tools in a small case, then you have these yellow bins sitting on your tool bench looking all sad and needing a place to go and things to be put in them! So again I thought, "I'll put them at the bottom of the large case!":no:

Due to the structural ribs inside the larger cases, the bins do not fit like they do in the small box. You can't fit all 8 of the bins in the larger cases (2 of the small bins must be omitted leaving a 3-3/8" gap from side to side and a 3/4" gap from front to back:furious:










Man were the designers at DeWalt asleep at the drafting table here. They came up with pretty darn good cases (tough and weather resistant) but I think they missed an opportunity to have a truly great system without much extra cost by simply re-purposing some of their existing pieces-parts...

Final thoughts for the the night: Does anyone know where I can get sheets of the structural foam they used on the boxes?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Fargo03 said:


> Thanks guys, on my first look, my Mag77 fit, but the cord was bound pretty tight, after a second, third, and fourth look I figured it out. And that is what a degree in architecture will do for you:thumbsup:
> 
> Now on with some other issues I have found...
> 
> After seeing what Mr. Yellow (at DeWalt Owner's Group) did with a small case for an angle grinder, I thought I would take his idea and tweak it a bit for my use. While working on it I discovered that the lid wouldn't close with the accessory tray installed. "Well, I'll just take it off the small box lid and install it on a large or XL lid." But my nefarious plan was foiled as the small cases have screw points molded into the structural foam for attaching the accessory tray. The large and XL lids do not :blink:
> 
> Next. Now I might be being a bit anal retentive here so.... The accessory tray is a neat idea. But the left hand side one is one huge bin, the left hand side has several narrower slots. You would think that you would be able to take the little rubber inserts from their screwdriver bit hard case and insert them in the accessory lid — and thus not have to carry around several hard cases... Again, my hopes and dreams were shattered as not only to they not fit, there is nowhere to attach them...
> 
> The final insult is that the small case comes with 8 bins (2 large and 6 small) they fit really well in the small case. But if you are putting tools in a small case, then you have these yellow bins sitting on your tool bench looking all sad and needing a place to go and things to be put in them! So again I thought, "I'll put them at the bottom of the large case!":no:
> 
> Due to the structural ribs inside the larger cases, the bins do not fit like they do in the small box. You can't fit all 8 of the bins in the larger cases (2 of the small bins must be omitted leaving a 3-3/8" gap from side to side and a 3/4" gap from front to back:furious:
> 
> Man were the designers at DeWalt asleep at the drafting table here. They came up with pretty darn good cases (tough and weather resistant) but I think they missed an opportunity to have a truly great system without much extra cost by simply re-purposing some of their existing pieces-parts...
> 
> Final thoughts for the the night: Does anyone know where I can get sheets of the structural foam they used on the boxes?


I too agree with lack of swap out abilities and was let down by dewalt, but then again would you expect anything more? They are in the business of constant change to keep you buying. It's like they give R&d 3/months come with whatever and send off to production. They always seem to be just there. The boxes are great but I don't think they thought and tested to see there true potential.

Small box with lid storage is perfect for:
1-mini router. 1-millwauke 5" orbital sander . 1- Bosch jig saw and the accessories But found the 5" sander was sat a lil high. In order to fit I would have to buy festi small sander with detachable head or cut out a groove in the lid.

Im going to play with these a lil longer before I give up and send them back . 
Also want to look at the Bosch boxes. Keep in mind im looking for consolidation of the roof top / deck building packages. And also torn because there several jobs that are just easier to pull tools up by rope. Takes a lil longer but your not going up / down steps 4-5x's. If I were in burbs or did more condo work every thing would hand trucked in with tough boxes or 1-2 rigid job boxes.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Just realized I have account with Uline. 

They have a 6gal 16 3/4 h x 11 7/8 lid adds 1/2 in ht. 
7gal bucket 19.6 x 12 lid adds 1/2".

I know I can't fit the framers in the buckets because there about 14" from nose to exhaust but looks like I can fit the skills saws extra blades at bottom. 
They also have 

http://www.uline.com/BL_314/Stack-and-Nest-Containers?keywords=uline_plastic_bins 
these bins that look like they'll fit the framers. Again I'm looking to these hold dedicated roof top tool packages so I can eliminate plastic tarps, hassles and crap. 

and these: 
http://www.quantumstorage.com/bins-and-systems/straight-wall-containers

Just ordered a few and to see what I can fit out with 1/2" ply dividers.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

redwood said:


> So how do you guys store framing guns? Mine won't fit into a XL box.


Mark, 
I just picked up 2- clc water proof bags the biggest they make. Set with 1/2 ply wood inserts and are my dedicated framing packages. 
they hold: 
2-21degree framers
1-tico
1-palm nailer
1-50ft 1/4" air hose
2-25ft 1/4" air hoses
1-3way air splitter
1-air chuck for blowing off. 
bottle of gun oil
100' flat tape. 
I also put 1/2" ply insert on the side pocket so everything sits in a vertical position which makes really easy to see and grab what you need. Th e side pocket holds, fold up tajima map saw, deep 3/4" socket / ratchet, 6" level, 10" claw, yellow string spool, lumber crayons, pencils, 1.5" chisel.
1-multi key allen set for repairs and a couple of air hose ends, and pipe tape for repairs
couple of air hose ends
It's a perfect fit and have room to spare. 


I picked up 2 - 7gal buckets with lids. 
1 - skill saw + 1-sawzaw + blades. 
1-skillsaw with blades, 2-25ft cords, 1-2/gang splitter.

dedicated cordless package is in xl dewalt toughbox which holds: 
2-impact
2-sirc saws.
1-hammer drill combo
4-batteries
1-fast charger
1-2/gang splitter
and all the regularly used bits

very pleased with the dedicated packages. 

Few more packages to go.


----------



## pibe

So is OP happy with the TSTAK boxes he got? Ive been thinking about grabbing some as well. Also eying the Bosch Lboxx


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

just picked up 2-stak i think the older model from hd at $20each. there perfect for my plumbing kits. they have 12 removable yellow containers and clear lid. also ordered a cpl of there new deep boxes. i'm consolidating everything and will re-work my sprinter over xmas.


----------



## MLCcarpenter

Yes I have been happy with my tstak boxes. They have held up well. I do not use them nearly as much anymore due to the fact that have been moved into a project management role since July. I would recommend them though.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Bringing old thread back to life...

Is the Tstak still a good system to go with? It's not sold in Home Depot stores anymore it seems DeWalt has moved on to the tough system primarily but it's a bit rich for my blood. The tough system seems a good way to go if you get it with the combo kits and get the cases free, but I have Porter cable cordless tools.

Currently I work primarily out of a bucket with a tool pouch liner but it's just gotten to the point where it's overflowing. Would the Tstak be a good alternative? Seems like you can do pretty well for $100 but it's hard not seeing it in person.

I'm mostly dealing with finish carpentry work. So various fasteners and measuring tools mostly. Few hand tools.


----------



## RobertCDF

I've got a good $400 invested in the tstak line and probably $400-$500 (not counting the $200 radio) in the tough case line. They're both worth the money. The tstak is the best value for the dollar by far, I've only broken 1 clip on the tstak line and I've had mine for over 2 years. Modular storage saves time and space and makes things so much more efficient.


----------



## bcook1979

Ridgid makes a pretty good system as well. Little more $ than the TSTAK but less than the tough system. They lock together with the bottom box acting like a hand truck and have gaskets in the lid to keep water out.


----------



## Philament

I've recently got into the tstaks and so far they seem to be doing well. Like Robert though, I've had to supplement with some tough boxes too because some things just don't quite fit in the Tstaks. 
By the sounds of it though, you're just looking for a better solution for hand tools and such if all you require right now is the bucket boss. I used one of those for years and it served me well, but it just didn't stack well and was always overflowing. Moved to a husky bag, then finally to a VetoPro Pac xxl. I don't store any hand tools in my Tstaks, just power tools and their accessories.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

I saw the ridgid at home depot and they seem like a great value. Theyre definitely built strong. I'm really between the ridgid and the Tstak I just don't know which way to go with.

It looks like the ridgid is expected to be used with both the top and bottom box, with as many slim organizer ones in between as you like. I have a few power tools I would put in them but I imagine I could just dump them all in the bottom box.

Tough decision here :sad:


I think the ridgid is going to take it. I like the ridgid more than the tough system since it more resembles rugged pelican cases. The fact that I can't get the tstak locally anymore turns me off.


----------



## The.Handyman

I just recently bought 10 Tstak cases and one rolling dolly. I also have 1 Ridgid rolling cart, 2 medium boxes, 3 small boxes, and 2 of the new Ridgid totes. I really like the Ridgid as I have had them longer. But the Tstak is definitely going to be great for indoor use rolling around. I do mainly finish carpentry and built-ins. 

I am making a Ridgid to Tstak adapter so that I can clip them together. I have a Bosch XL tough cart I used to move the boxes around and up stairs stacked together. 

Both are great at getting organized!


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

redwood said:


> So how do you guys store framing guns? Mine won't fit into a XL box.


Mark I know you hanged the bags up but just came across this thread. Answer to your question.
I switched to coil gun's and the xl Dewalt fits 2 - coil. and palm nailer. Or 1- coil. 1- strapshot 1-palm. 
Hot dipped coil nail's are typically more then 21degree by about $10 per 4000. I scored on a HD blow out and bought about 26 boxes at about $28 each. And 4 Bostitch coil gun's at $65/each. 

I keep dedicated packages. Framing. Cordless. Finish Router, jig, w/ accessories. Sander's, Plumbing, drywall, low volt electric... Etc.
Just grab and go. 

Everything is tightly packaged dry and clean. 

Also have the festival stuff in there own boxes with vac being a dolly mo reason to convert to Dewalt.


----------



## SamM

I'm going all into the tstak system. I've got about 15 so for. Mostly the small black ones. They're perfect sized.
I love that I can have them locked together and get into a lower box just like systainer t-locs.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

SamM said:


> I'm going all into the tstak system. I've got about 15 so for. Mostly the small black ones. They're perfect sized.
> I love that I can have them locked together and get into a lower box just like systainer t-locs.


I just picked up 3 of the small ridgid box for $90 at the depot.

You can get into a middle box with them locked together. If the boxes on top are heavy it puts a lot of stress on the hinge though.

Only gripe is they don't sell the fastener organizer bin like dewalt. Also wish the handle was on top but I suppose it gets you more space.

The boxes are also quite heavy, but the weight in my
Opinion makes it feel durable. Has to be beefy somewhere to have that weight.

I'm going to pick up the bottom roller one. Don't think I need the mid size.

I prefer not to have tools smashing around into one another so I'm trying to use the bins where possible. I want to find a fastener organizer that fits inside the case.


----------



## The.Handyman

BrooklynBravest - The middle box lid, with the handle on top, can be removed and replaced with a lid from the small box. I have done this so that I can have a small box with a top handle. Took some space out of the small organizer but I like having a top handle on at least one. 

The Stack-On small parts organizer (Lowe's/Amazon) fits inside the Ridgid boxes well.


----------



## The.Handyman

Double post.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

The.Handyman said:


> BrooklynBravest - The middle box lid, with the handle on top, can be removed and replaced with a lid from the small box. I have done this so that I can have a small box with a top handle. Took some space out of the small organizer but I like having a top handle on at least one.
> 
> The Stack-On small parts organizer (Lowe's/Amazon) fits inside the Ridgid boxes well.


Il have to look into trying that. But honestly if I buy the middle box I'm just going to use it and il put it at the top of the stack most likely.

One small case fits my Porter cable impact/drill, charger and 4 batteries nicely with some accessories.

Brad and finish guns fit great too.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Picked up just under $200 worth of the ridgid cases.

They seem good. I spent a good hour figuring out where I want things. Only one that's bugging me is all the hand tools. I hate having a mashup of tools just smashing into each other but I don't think I have much choice.

Its actually stacked 1 too high to use the handle of the base to roll it but you can just roll it using the handles of the top box. I imagine if I grow and my supplies increase I will just get another bottom.

I'll probably have to just get a separate fastener organizer, thats the only thing I wish ridgid made right now.


----------



## The.Handyman

Pop the lid insert out of the small organizer pro box to gain extra valuable space.


----------



## Creter

Recently picked up 3 Milwaukee 20 inchers for fasteners.

Really like the construction and design of them. The compartments can be removed to take along with you.

The cases have a great seal and are able to fasten together also.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-10-Compartment-Deep-Pro-Organizer-Red-225046/205847797


----------



## madmax718

I like the ridgid, but won't really be getting another set in the near future. Being able only to mount one large case is limiting, especially if you have certain items that just require two large cases.

The boxes are all made by Keter. The tuff box is very angular, but has held up pretty good in the last 3 years. The latches are tight. Like, tired of using it at the end of day tight. The connector to each other is a bit flimsier, being only plastic latches, vs the metal one on the ridgid. However, the plastic handle on the Tuff box makes carrying heavy loads more comfortable.

4 xl tuff boxes make a decent sitting work table height. Add a 5th for a seat. Having a place to sit down is preetty nice.

I don't need a framing gun often, but it has its own dedicated case blown plastic case. I hate loose tools that bounce around. Nothing good ever happens.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

I do find the lack of a lid handle annoying if you want to carry two small cases together.

But I also like the front handle for single cases. It's less awkward to hold when it's a single case.

I have 4 small And 1 bottom boxes so I am decently committed at this point.


----------



## madmax718

both the Lstack small, and the tuff boxx small have handles on both the sides and the top.

However, you can imagine that if you used a small box latched to a large box, that you could have way too much weight in the large, which over stress the box to box connector.

Ridgid just simply prevents you from doing that. The medium can sit on top of the small. however, you loose the top carry if your using smalls only. You do gain some important space, sometimes those top handles eat into precious space.


----------



## The.Handyman

I solved this by purchasing a second Ridgid medium pro box and switching out the top handle lid with one of my 4 small pro boxes. This is as simple as removing 2 steel pins that hold the lid on. The handled lid will need to have some tabs trimmed if you want to keep the dividers and cups in the small box. I kept the dividers but had no use for the cups in this small pro box. 

This gives me the one handle on my small pro box which sits on top of my small pro box stack. I can now easily carry all for small pro boxes or 2 small pro boxes and one medium pro box. 

Check it out. 

I also have 2 of the pro totes that snap into the system. I like them a lot. I will be cutting one up to make a custom wheeled base to go with my Tstak setup.


----------



## madmax718

Your never committed to one system. Well, some of those systainer guys... lol


----------



## personalt

I am really happy with my tstak system. For day-to-day building maintenance jobs, my old system was add tools to my tool bag until it became too heavy, then I would dump it out and repack with the essentials. For larger jobs I was pulling from bins in my garage or in some cases repacking sets of tools in to buckets for bins. . But over time, I was never really sure what was in the truck and what wasn't. This is how i ended up with 4 nail sets and half dozen mini pry bars and 7 utility knives. 

So far a I really like it. So far I have put in to use...

*2 Drawer for assorted hand tools. 
*Long handle for my M12 tools with bits and blades in the mini organizer up top. The 'long handle' is basically the standard box with a mini organizer for the top
*Expansion organizer for drywall and decking screws. 
*1 Drawer - I looking to set one of these up with basic plumbing fittings and one with basic electric supplies. 

Couple of things I have figured out. 
1)In most cases I think you are better off with the 1 drawer over the flattop(the standard regular size box). The 1 drawer comes with organizers but you can remove them and have the space of a 'flat top'. If you only plan to buy a few boxes I think the 'flat top' is fine. But if you plan to work from a stack and use the roller cart then the flat top is annoying as you have the dismantle the stack to get to it. 

2)The foam takes up a lot of space. I had plans to use the foam inserts for all my handtools so I could track any missing tools but as I started to lay the tools out I realized I would need way more boxes if I used foam inserts. I may set up a 1 drawer with some my fragile tools like my manometer or my flir infrared gun but if I tried to use foam inserts for my wrenches and screwdrivers etc I would need 10 times as many boxes

What I haven't figured out
1)A decent tape measure that fits in my two drawer box that clears the drawer. 
2)A good way to further subdivide small packs of screws and other small items. I have a bin now of 'random' bags of small machine screws and wood screws and a few different drywall anchors.

Can anyone recommend anything that will hold/organize small screws by either subdividing the two drawer or the expansion organizer. That is my big hurdle now.

Below are some shots of my organizer now


----------



## SamM

personalt said:


> I am really happy with my tstak system. For day-to-day building maintenance jobs, my old system was add tools to my tool bag until it became too heavy, then I would dump it out and repack with the essentials. For larger jobs I was pulling from bins in my garage or in some cases repacking sets of tools in to buckets for bins. . But over time, I was never really sure what was in the truck and what wasn't. This is how i ended up with 4 nail sets and half dozen mini pry bars and 7 utility knives.
> 
> So far a I really like it. So far I have put in to use...
> 
> *2 Drawer for assorted hand tools.
> *Long handle for my M12 tools with bits and blades in the mini organizer up top. The 'long handle' is basically the standard box with a mini organizer for the top
> *Expansion organizer for drywall and decking screws.
> *1 Drawer - I looking to set one of these up with basic plumbing fittings and one with basic electric supplies.
> 
> Couple of things I have figured out.
> 1)In most cases I think you are better off with the 1 drawer over the flattop(the standard regular size box). The 1 drawer comes with organizers but you can remove them and have the space of a 'flat top'. If you only plan to buy a few boxes I think the 'flat top' is fine. But if you plan to work from a stack and use the roller cart then the flat top is annoying as you have the dismantle the stack to get to it.
> 
> 2)The foam takes up a lot of space. I had plans to use the foam inserts for all my handtools so I could track any missing tools but as I started to lay the tools out I realized I would need way more boxes if I used foam inserts. I may set up a 1 drawer with some my fragile tools like my manometer or my flir infrared gun but if I tried to use foam inserts for my wrenches and screwdrivers etc I would need 10 times as many boxes
> 
> What I haven't figured out
> 1)A decent tape measure that fits in my two drawer box that clears the drawer.
> 2)A good way to further subdivide small packs of screws and other small items. I have a bin now of 'random' bags of small machine screws and wood screws and a few different drywall anchors.
> 
> Can anyone recommend anything that will hold/organize small screws by either subdividing the two drawer or the expansion organizer. That is my big hurdle now.
> 
> Below are some shots of my organizer now


I've got about 15 tstaks and I have to say I wouldn't buy another drawer one. They jam too easy.
The best storage for any kind of fasteners is in the clear lid fastener box. You can still open it while it's in the middle of a stack.


----------



## personalt

SamM said:


> I've got about 15 tstaks and I have to say I wouldn't buy another drawer one. They jam too easy.
> The best storage for any kind of fasteners is in the clear lid fastener box. You can still open it while it's in the middle of a stack.


When you say they jam - do you mean just the weight of the stack of tstaks causes one of the drawer ones in the middle to get tight. I did have one case where I overstuffed a drawer and it got stuck but so far they have not been bouncing around in my car much ..

How do you open the expansion organizer in the middle of the stack? 

The main thing I have left to put in the tstaks is small screw and nails.. ie what you would find an an electricians screw kit. What I think I really need is some plastic boxes that fit inside either the two drawer or something that allows me to sub-divide the organizer in to 18 compartments. This would be stuff I dont use that often so it could even be plastic boxes that fit 2 or 3 in the square.


----------



## SamM

I find that sometimes the tools in the drawers bounce out of place and get stuck.

To open the stack in the middle is easy. Just open the two front metal latches and the open the box.


----------



## Tom M

You can over load the draws by weight causing them to distort.


----------



## Aaron Berk

I don't think I ever added my collection on here, a few shots of how mine roll.
The big extending DeWalt bx is new and hasn't been out to work yet....


----------



## Aaron Berk

Tom M said:


> You can over load the draws by weight causing them to distort.


This is very true, my drawer full of gun nails is maxed out and starting to distort, I'm going to sort them out into the new extending DeWalt cantilever DWST20880

Part number added for search engine


----------



## Aaron Berk

personalt said:


> When you say they jam - do you mean just the weight of the stack of tstaks causes one of the drawer ones in the middle to get tight. I did have one case where I overstuffed a drawer and it got stuck but so far they have not been bouncing around in my car much ..
> 
> How do you open the expansion organizer in the middle of the stack?
> 
> The main thing I have left to put in the tstaks is small screw and nails.. ie what you would find an an electricians screw kit. What I think I really need is some plastic boxes that fit inside either the two drawer or something that allows me to sub-divide the organizer in to 18 compartments. This would be stuff I dont use that often so it could even be plastic boxes that fit 2 or 3 in the square.



I know this isn't a Tstak, but I find it extremely handy for fasteners. This is my exterior nail assortment.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Finishing up with a few opened containers


----------

